# AppleDesign Powered Speaker



## gpbonneau (30 Mars 2017)

Petit tuto pour dépanner des AppleDesign Powered Speakers, pour ceux qui en ont et qui souhaitent continuer à les utiliser longtemps, comme moi 
J'aime bien ces petites enceintes amplifiées, mais elles commencent à avoir de la bouteille, bientôt 25 ans... Et je trouvais qu'elles commençaient à "ronfler" surtout à droite. 

Après un démontage en règle, j'ai trouvé le coupable, la membrane a finie par se déchirer tout autour des haut-parleurs.



Pas facile de trouver un remplacement. Rien, pas un marquage ou une étiquette qui permet de retrouver les specs ou le fabricant sur ces 2 petits HP.
A l'ohmmètre, ils font 4 ohms. Un seul HP donc Large-bande, et blindé (normal en environnement péri-informatique). Après prise de cotes, j'ai finis par trouver sur le net un modèle chez Monacor qui correspond  :
ref SP-8/4SQS (4 ohms, blindé, 88,5 mm de diamètre) 10W nominale, 20W max, et à 8€ pièce. Nickel 



Un petit coup de pince sur la cosse de - pour la mettre à la même dimension que l'original et c'est tout. L'ancien et le nouveau en place :


Remontage de l'ensemble après un bon nettoyage :






Et ça marche impeccable. Je ne sais plus si c'est aussi bien qu'à l'origine, mais c'est beaucoup mieux qu'hier


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2017)

Tiens, je ne les connaissais pas ceux-là.
J'étais resté sur les Apple Pro Speakers.

Sympa comme bidouille ! 

On dirait (comme ça, à vu d'oeil) que l'aimant est moins gros sur les nouveaux HP ?


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2017)

Waouh, ça me rappelle mon Quadra 630, série surnommée les boites à pizzas.


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Waouh, ça me rappelle mon Quadra 630, série surnommée les boites à pizzas.


Pfff, moi c'était un Centris 610, mais je n'avais jamais connu ces HP.

Edit :

Tiens, ce Centris, j'ai du le donner ici après ça : #1061
(Oué, ça presque 10 ans que je l'ai donné ce Mac !  )


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Mars 2017)

Invité a dit:


> On dirait (comme ça, à vu d'oeil) que l'aimant est moins gros sur les nouveaux HP ?


Exact toutes les dimensions sont quasi identiques sauf le diamètre du blindage : 69mm à l'origine et 67,5mm pour les Monacor.






Invité a dit:


> Pfff, moi c'était un Centris 610, mais je n'avais jamais connu ces HP.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



C'est un Quadra 610, tout nouveau dans ma collection, aimablement donné par Patrickg53 avec 2 autres macs #177, et bien mieux doté que mon Centris 610 (j'en ai un aussi ) #112
C'est vrai que, aligner de front le lecteur de disquette, le lecteur CD et le disque dur (derriere le logo Apple à gauche), ça fait une boite très large et pas très haute. Même si c'est plus gros qu'un LC, ça fait aussi boite à pizza


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2017)

Excellent travail !!! Faudrait que je trouve aussi un 14" comme ça.

Sinon, j'en ai justement une paire chez moi (les ADPS), avec un bruit parasite important ce qui les rend inutilisables.

Quand est-ce que tu passes dépanner tous mon matos ?


----------



## dandu (31 Mars 2017)

Tiens, d'ailleurs : y a une sortie à l'arrière pour un caisson de basse. Quelqu'un a une idée du modèle nécessaire ?


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Avril 2017)

C'est un sortie ligne stéréo classique (2v crête à crête) pour brancher un subwoofer amplifiés, s'il a un entrée ligne stéréo. 
C'est vrai que dans la doc en français la traduction est nulle  c'est plus clair dans celle en anglais.










Sur des petits caissons amplifiés comme ceux de chez Jamo, par exemple, ça doit marcher. Il a une entrée ligne soit mono, soit stéréo, le niveau est réglable, comme la fréquence de coupure des basses. Mon fiston en a un, je peux essayer si tu veux.


----------

